#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to print on already made document forms(blank form)

## gandrinno

Hi, i have a problem to find the best way to print data(numbers and name) on blank form which looks like this:

\1

To be exact, i want to print some numbers and names in those columns (column names are on serbian, and it doesnt matter whats the translation), but i must align it perfectly, so is there some program or trick in MS Office(using word or excel, or maybe Publisher) to do that! 

Thanks in advance!

----------


## jujuwillis

Questions?

Where does you original form come from?  Or are you using a  scanned in copy of the document? 

Is it already a printed form,i.e. a hard copy, if so, what is the size? You could make a custom page size in word.  Format a table (so there are only grid lines, no table border lines to show on the form, but it does mean you would have to fiddle about with the row heights if it is not uniform.

Where is the data from?  Is it from Word or Excel and how much of it is there.

If you have it in Excel or Word you could create a merge (I don't have Office 2007, so I don't know the the procedure for merging in that version).

----------


## gandrinno

Dear friend, sorry cause I didnt give you return information right away!

Yes, is already printed form (in block(sheets) with 200 pieces of that)!

Dimensions are: H=21 cm and W=12cm

Regarding data form, I preffer to input from Excel (I will make a userform), but I think that "calibration" of my form's "input spots" is easier with Word! 

Thanks in advance!

----------

